# Nitric Acid Houston, TX good source



## joubjonn (Dec 26, 2013)

after a lot of calling around I found a place "Industrial Chemical and Scientific Co" 713-466-8776
outside of Houston (Jersey village) about 12 miles from downtown
got myself a nice reagent bottle of 70% nitric 2.5L for $40 plus tax. 
cheapest place by far. I'm sure the barrel cost is good, didn't ask, I'm not that hardcore yet to need that much

seeing as how they go for like $100-200 a 2.5L bottle on eBay or amazon, shoot you could make some good money re-selling it from them!

FYI.


----------



## butcher (Dec 26, 2013)

I would assume hazardous material shipping and other fees, or regulations would quickly eat up your profit.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 26, 2013)

I bought there for years. You'd spent much less in the long run buying the tech grade in larger quantities. Read this thread.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=16511&p=169359&hilit=industrial+chemical+houston#p169359


----------



## joubjonn (Dec 27, 2013)

I live like 10-15min from that place. shoot it's about 5min from my in-laws. 

that is a pretty good deal for 5 gallons! should of asked about that! I wonder if they would fill containers?
2.5l will last me a while anyway. and for $40 it's way cheaper then anything else I can find. 
it's sometimes nice to live in a big city.


----------



## GavinSean (Jul 18, 2019)

Just to update for people coming along now (like me) with the same question, as of 2019 they're still there. Tech grade for 2.5L is $45. Thanks for the info guys.


----------

